
Why we removed our “dislike” button, and probably you should too - fischersully
https://medium.com/voten/we-just-removed-the-down-vote-button-7b0be47ae42b
======
donatj
I’ve given a lot of thought to a system where you could only downvote by
comment explaining your objection. The comment would be visibly a downvote
comment and moderators could handle abuse of the system.

------
rbrbr
I stopped reading their reasoning after a few sentences. Let people have their
opinion, good and bad and stop whining around trying to be “all is cool”.

~~~
loceng
Didn't read the dislike button, however the reason why I dislike dislike
buttons/options is is squashed conversation, connection/engagement, and
deepening understanding for all parties.

